# Gros bug sur mon iPad suite à des màj d'apps dont FB et Deezer



## Enoch Wallace (23 Mai 2015)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

Hier, j'ai fait des mises à jour de plusieurs apps sur mon iPad, dont celles de Facebook et Deezer, puis je l'ai mis à recharger bien qu'il ne soit pas totalement déchargé. En cours de chargement, je l'ai changé de prise, afin de la libérer pour un autre appareil, mais je doute que cela ait quelque chose à voir avec mon problème.
Toujours est-il que hier soir, lorsque je le reprend, il ne veut plus rafraichir la plupart des pages ouvertes avec des apps. Je tente de l'éteindre et de le rallumer, plusieurs fois, m'y remet même ce soir, toujours rien. Pire, je découvre que même la recherche de mises à jour iOS lui est impossible là où il m'aurait dit qu'il l'est -ou pas- et que des apps système comme "Astuces" ne veulent pas s'ouvrir... De même, il ne se met plus en veille lorsque je rabat la couverture de sa coque.

Par contre il accepte d'ouvrir des documents issus de iCloud Drive comme par exemple ceux de Pages.

Aussi j'en viens à me demander si les nouvelles versions des apps comme Deezer et Facebook qui ont connu de grosses modifications entre les deux génération ne seraient pas à l'origine du bug, puisque jusqu'à présent mon iPad 3 2013 (si mes souvenirs sont exacts) marchait très bien.
Je sais que sous les anciennes versions de iOS on pouvait fermer une à une toutes les applications restées ouvertes en toile de fond en double cliquant sur la touche Home, ce qui aurait pu m'être très utile lors de mes investigations, mais je ne sais pas si on peut encore le faire et comment...

Mon soucis est donc de savoir ce que je dois faire face à ce problème, c'est à dire soit envisager une réinitialisation totale et radicale de l'iPad dans le menu Général, soit attendre la publication de correctifs aux apps précitées ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide,

Enoch,


----------



## Enoch Wallace (24 Mai 2015)

Résolu : c'était en fait un problème de réception wi-fi ! Il m'a donc simplement fallu la déconnecter puis la reconnecter et tout est rentré dans l'ordre...


----------

